# Trying to find ANY recording of "Prayer" by Lloyd Pfautsch!



## classicaldude (Oct 3, 2014)

Hi, I heard a live performance of Prayer by Lloyd Pfautsch, and I immediately searched to find a recording to purchase, but I can't find a single recording of the piece! Not even a YouTube cell phone video of a choir performing it! 
If anyone has any idea where this can be found, it would be VERY appreciated!

Thanks, everyone.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Is it the same as "A prayer for the fleet" by this composer? If so, it has been recorded (link).


----------



## classicaldude (Oct 3, 2014)

No, that's not the same one, unfortunately. Thank you for looking though!


----------



## Revel (Feb 25, 2015)

I like choral music and was curious about this...as you seem passionate about finding it. So, I looked for it. The browser I use has an extension that checks a large number of search engines simultaneously. I even checked Chinese and Russian engines...videos and general web results. Absolutely nothing. I'm sorry, but I don't think there is a recording out there. Hopefully, someone will prove me wrong.


----------



## classicaldude (Oct 3, 2014)

I appreciate you looking though! I've been doing a lot of emailing around to organizations that people have told me performed the piece at some point. Just in case they may have recorded it.
However, I did find a sample page of the score online, and I did a quick and dirty manual transcription on the computer to get a MIDI/synth representation of the first page. Here it is, to anyone interested:


----------

